
Don't use low-fidelity prototypes to test desirability - brettcvz
http://brettcvz.com/posts/58-dont-use-lowfidelity-prototypes-to-test-desirability
======
jph
> you should leverage low-fidelity prototyping methods like wireframes and
> paper prototypes to make the product easy to use and understand.

I advocate for high-fidelity tools for this too, such as Figma, Sketch,
Marvel, etc., quick web tools such as Svelte, Vue, React, etc. that can be
hooked up to fake data sources suitable for user testing.

